# Women wearing posh clothes with sports shoes in London



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They normally wear nice high heel shoes in the office but they change to the running shoes on the way back to the train. They look so unbelieavable stupid to wear nice sexy office clothes (skirts or trousers with thights/stockings) with sport shoes.

Either you change the whole outfit or keep the nice shoes on...silly women.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

That's a New Yoik kind a thang!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Does it not occur to you that perhaps women reasons for existance other than being attractive? Are you suggesting female athletes should wear proper "ladylike" shoes?
It's called practicality.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They sacrifice practicality for looking silly. They should either be able to cope with the nice shoes or change how they dress. Or even wear flat/more comfortable shoes the whole day so they don't need to change.

What makes them think that they must only look nice in the office but in the street they can look stupid?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

vlastan said:


> What makes them think that they must only look nice in the office but in the street they can look stupid?


Coz they don't do it for you!!

They will have an expected or dictated dress standard to apply in the office or wherever, chaning shoes is easy - changing the whole lot just coz of what the odd bloke might think - nah - don't think so!

I often wear different shoes when I'm going to London going up and down those escaltors or long flights of stairs in high heels can be a bloody nightmare.I'd like to see you try it :lol: :lol:

If I did London every day - I'd have no qualms about changing into something flat and more comfy.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

vlastan said:


> What makes them think that they must only look nice in the office but in the street they can look stupid?


 :roll: :roll: :roll:

V you seem to be under the mistaken impression that these women would care what you think about them. :lol:

What complete strangers wear to and from the office is really not important. Unless you are a shoe fetishist and they are depriving you of your morning "fix" :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

vlastan said:


> They normally wear nice high heel shoes in the office but they change to the running shoes on the way back to the train. They look so unbelieavable stupid to wear nice sexy office clothes (skirts or trousers with thights/stockings) with sport shoes.
> 
> Either you change the whole outfit or keep the nice shoes on...silly women.


Damn  and I was going to turn up for dinner in my short, low cut little black dress, black holds up, skimpy black underwear and nike trainers :roll:

:? Looks like I'll have to put off meeting you for dinner until I can afford a 'nice' pair of shoes


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> They normally wear nice high heel shoes in the office but they change to the running shoes on the way back to the train. They look so unbelieavable stupid to wear nice sexy office clothes (skirts or trousers with thights/stockings) with sport shoes.
> 
> Either you change the whole outfit or keep the nice shoes on...silly women.


I know why they wear these like this? :roll:...And Women are NOT stupid!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

t7 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > What makes them think that they must only look nice in the office but in the street they can look stupid?
> ...


OK...you got me now... I have a foot fetish. 

But I personally don't feel well dressing badly. Why should women do this?

I know wearing high heels is not easy for some women, but you don't have to do it. There are million of shoes in the market with a small heel that look very elegant and attractive.

Terri...we will go shopping together for shoes if you want.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*Women of britain, listen up!*

You MUST sacrafice comfortable footwear on your way home from work, because you might miss out on the opportunity of being drooled over by this.....










Tut, tut, that'll teach ya to wear your trainers, look what you are missing out on!


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> *Women of britain, listen up!*
> 
> You MUST sacrafice comfortable footwear on your way home from work, because you might miss out on the opportunity of being drooled over by this.....
> 
> ...


I consider myself suitably reprimanded and understand now that we do indeed owe it to this gorgeous hunk to dress to his expectations.

Will wellies keep me out of the drool :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

vlastan said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Thanks for the offer Nick but I think I'll stick to wearing a dress and trainers :wink: Sounds a much safer way to protect myself


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Pammy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > *Women of britain, listen up!*
> ...


That depends on which one of you wears the wellies :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> *Women of britain, listen up!*
> 
> You MUST sacrafice comfortable footwear on your way home from work, because you might miss out on the opportunity of being drooled over by this.....
> 
> ...


Eeek - put that away - thats scary enough to not only disturb kiddies but adults too.


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

These women cant look any more dumber than my girlfriend in her Ugg boots. Honestly, she looks like she should be on Endor with the Ewoks.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

incredible :?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Either you change the whole outfit or keep the nice shoes on...silly women.


So I shouldnt be wearing my stilettos to the gym!!  And I thought they looked so nice with my baggy tracky bottoms and sports socks.......


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

AvusLee said:


> These women cant look any more dumber than my girlfriend in her Ugg boots. Honestly, she looks like she should be on Endor with the Ewoks.


You won't like barely_legal's boots then...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/IMAGE_002471.jpg

:wink:


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

AvusLee said:


> These women cant look any more dumber than my girlfriend in her Ugg boots. Honestly, she looks like she should be on Endor with the Ewoks.


Quite agree, saw this young thing walking along my high street with her Chewbaaca boots. She certainly got lots of attention from passers by, but mostly sniggers and laughter


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

bloody heck, this forum is too PC!!

Typed in S-N-I-G-G-E-R, and it came out with "black person"!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

chip said:


> bloody heck, this forum is too PC!!
> 
> Typed in S-N-I-G-G-E-R, and it came out with "black person"!!!!


Lol


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I think VLASTAN is hinting at something with all his flame room work!!!!!!

I propose our good friend Nick should dress up in high heels (after this post)......and go and collect money for charity - perhaps children in need!!!! - with a big bucket (after his other post) !!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

......come on buddy.....u know u want to!!!!!.......and we all know u already have a pair of red tarty shoes!!!!!! :wink: :lol:

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> But I personally don't feel well dressing badly. Why should women do this?
> 
> I know wearing high heels is not easy for some women, but you don't have to do it. There are million of shoes in the market with a small heel that look very elegant and attractive.


I choose my footware depending what I'm doing..... I've got a few pairs of Churches.. they don't get worn on the tube. If I want to wear them I drive or change when I get there....

The g/f has desinger trainers (can't remember which ones), no heal Fendi boots or 'wellies' (Asda have cheap spotty ones at the mo) to wear to/from work.

If letches are put off by her not wearing the 'sexy' shoes she wears in the office, FANTASTIC.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Alexander-John said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I think VLASTAN is hinting at something with all his flame room work!!!!!!
> 
> ...


He doesn't need to dress up! He already looks like a clown! :lol:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Alexander-John said:


> and we all know u already have a pair of red tarty shoes!!!!!! :wink: :lol:
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Those will be his 'bedroom slippers'!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> *Women of britain, listen up!*
> 
> You MUST sacrafice comfortable footwear on your way home from work, because you might miss out on the opportunity of being drooled over by this.....
> 
> ...


Scary!!!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

vlastan said:


> They normally wear nice high heel shoes in the office but they change to the running shoes on the way back to the train. They look so unbelieavable stupid to wear nice sexy office clothes (skirts or trousers with thights/stockings) with sport shoes.
> 
> Either you change the whole outfit or keep the nice shoes on...silly women.


After reading this whole post, I have to say that I (loosely) agree with lord v. (I think) I understand his thoughts in context (apart from the fetish part :wink: ).

The image of formal / nice clothes with trainers (this applies to men as well who wear a suit with nikes on the tube) has to do with one's personal understanding and associating with style and taste on the whole. Though sometimes "uncomfortable", for some people you just "can't" wear a nice office 2-piece suit with trainers. I dare to say such an image may even be offending to their eyes (mine as well!  ).

Others just regard office wardrobe as "the uniform" so, they feel fully entitled to wearing anything after leaving work or getting there.

It's all about style. Either you have it or you don't. There isn't such a thing as "almost" stylish... :wink:

PS. re. pic: Lord v. is that you????


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> The image of formal / nice clothes with trainers (this applies to men as well who wear a suit with nikes on the tube) has to do with one's personal understanding and associating with style and taste on the whole.


Crap - Daft it may look but its about praticality. Out of the office who cares (apart from the letches)


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> > The image of formal / nice clothes with trainers (this applies to men as well who wear a suit with nikes on the tube) has to do with one's personal understanding and associating with style and taste on the whole.
> 
> 
> Crap - Daft it may look but its about praticality. Out of the office who cares (apart from the letches)


My point exactly :wink:

As I said, it hasn't to do with others, it has to do with you and your perception of things. 8)


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > They normally wear nice high heel shoes in the office but they change to the running shoes on the way back to the train. They look so unbelieavable stupid to wear nice sexy office clothes (skirts or trousers with thights/stockings) with sport shoes.
> ...


Can you say that again really slowly  pnar pnar

but leave out the 'Nike trainers' bit :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think I'll stick to my nice Â£75 black knee high leather boots! 8)


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Think I'll stick to my nice Â£75 black knee high leather boots! 8)


Good all-round solution! :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

hudson said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I said :roll: 
I 
w a s 
g o i n g 
to 
t u r n 
u p 
f o r 
d i n n e r 
i n 
m y 
s h o r t, 
l o w 
c u t 
l i t t l e 
b l a c k 
d r e s s, 
h o l d u p s, 
s k i m p y 
b l a c k u n d e r w e a r

Is that slow enough for you


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> I said :roll:
> I
> w a s
> g o i n g
> ...


Is it hot in here or is it just me 

Wish I could come too


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I said :roll:
> ...


Oh dear :?

Maybe you're going down with something [smiley=sick2.gif]

Perhaps you should stay at home and wrap up warm :-* Maybe you can come next time :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks once again for Vek for making me a celebrity. I have many times thought about asking you publish my picture as it has been a while. At least now people know what I look like and will recognise me in future meetings. :wink:

For those of you with negative comments...lets see your face. :lol:

Anyway, going back to women with silly trainers on and short office skirts. You look silly when you walk about like this in the city. Perhaps next time I see a girl like this I will stop and challenge her to see what she has to say in defence.

And you have to look presentable not just for your office colleagues but also for your way back home. You never know when who you are going to meet on your way home that might know you.

And to think about it...is there any of you guys wearing an office suit with tie and trainers?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

vlastan said:


> And you have to look presentable not just for your office colleagues but also for your way back home. You never know when who you are going to meet on your way home that might know you.


Who says "we have to look presentable" who made you the god of what not to wear :lol:

As for who we might meet, if they matter - they won't be looking at what we're wearing.

PS - if it also means that people like you aren't letching - then bring on the trainers is what I say :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I said :roll:
> ...


That would be plain messy!  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


F A N T A S T I C [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

This forum gets better n' better :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

hudson said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > hudson said:
> ...


You like it do you? :wink:

Well hudson, it could all be yours :-*

Picture the scene 8)

You and me :wink:

on our own :-*

me, dressed in all of the above 

waiting for the right moment :wink:

now go

to the thread

marked New flame :-*

2nd

post down :wink:

2nd on the left :-*

That's me 

What time are you picking me up :lol:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

YEAH but NO but YEAH but NO but YEAH but but but.............

[smiley=help.gif]

I'll get me coat [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

V, women (and men) wear trainers with smart work clothes in London as it helps us run away quicker from the inevitable muggers on our journey home. You try escaping a smacked-up crackhead wearing high heels :roll: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

hudson said:


> YEAH but NO but YEAH but NO but YEAH but but but.............
> 
> [smiley=help.gif]
> 
> I'll get me coat [smiley=hanged.gif]


Damn and there's me thinking you'd like a challenge


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

The challenge would be getting past the other 3 to get to you.

I don't think i'd have the energy [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

hudson said:


> The challenge would be getting past the other 3 to get to you.
> 
> I don't think i'd have the energy [smiley=skull.gif]


 :lol: :lol:

:-*


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> For those of you with negative comments...lets see your face. :lol:


You've all already seen my face!

I never got any 'Scary' comments though  :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> V, women (and men) wear trainers with smart work clothes in London as it helps us run away quicker from the inevitable muggers on our journey home. You try escaping a smacked-up crackhead wearing high heels :roll: :wink:


So, Steve, you like to wear high heels then???

Do you have an Adam's apple?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH but NO but YEAH but NO but YEAH but but but.............
> ...


hahahaha :lol: :lol: .... looks like you scared him off Mrs C!  :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > hudson said:
> ...


It's beginning to become a habit of mine :? :roll:

Or maybe he's claustrophobic or he doesn't like heights


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Or loves oxygen


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

hudson said:


> Or loves oxygen


I can do mouth to mouth


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

We're losing him....we're losing him..... damn he's in VF


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > Or loves oxygen
> ...


Wanna try it then? :twisted:  :wink: :-*


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

:lol: Blimey, is there a queue


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

hudson said:


> We're losing him....we're losing him..... damn he's in VF


I've sent him to heaven 

Christ I must be good


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

hudson said:


> :lol: Blimey, is there a queue


Move along there Sir, plenty of room on top


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Blimey, is there a queue
> ...


Who's behind?  :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Come on hudders you need to move faster than that if you want to catch me :-*

Chase me, chase me :wink:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Blimey, is there a queue
> ...


OOOOoo Matron ...... you are awful :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Refreshing to see one of vlastan's threads being dragged off topic with sexual references for a change.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > hudson said:
> ...


I think it maybe the all The Queens men.

Abi, I've killed a man
I put him on the bed
sat on him and now he's dead.
Abi, it had just begun
but now I've gone and throw it all a way

something like that anyway 

Little things please little minds :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> Refreshing to see one of vlastan's threads being dragged off topic with sexual references for a change.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

This Terri woman must be on heat!!

My bitch is on heat and every time I stroke her back she lifts her tail up!  I wonder if this will work with Terri too.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

vlastan said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Refreshing to see one of vlastan's threads being dragged off topic with sexual references for a change.
> ...


Throw a stick and I'll run and get it for you :roll:

Not sure I'll bring it back though


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am not throwing anything at you...you will have to come and get it alone.  :wink:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

To bring this thread back on topic, I believe that:
Trainers with office clothing = Bad taste Fashion from the States (NY)
If you ladies haven't seen that happening over there you would probably think it doesn't look right as well. :? There are a lot of comfortable shoes out there which can go perfectly with office dress code. Ladies admit it, it is just another fashion thing! :wink:

Then on a second thought, maybe it is just your way of saying "I do not care about the way I look as long as it does the job", which is something most women love to critisize about men, who -traditionally- don't take the way they dress that seriously. "Oh, look what that guy is wearing! these shoes don't match his belt! and his briefcase too" kind of comments etc...

Maybe women are trying to match the men even to that (I'll get my coat ladies!    )


----------

